# Finally, a Matrix screensaver that rocks!



## K092084

I use to have one, where you could change the color of the code, and it could be 2D or 3D and would show pictures from the movie in the code. not sure what happened to it though


----------



## laboitenoire

That's cool!


----------



## Higgins

i had that one too, but with this one, the characters change constantly like in the movie, you can set column speed, trail length, text color, and background colorz. DL it and try it.


----------



## noxious89123

Wasnt the matrix thingy 0's and 1's? not japanese letters. But whatever, it looks cool


----------



## Higgins

no, the mock offs had 1's and 0's, the original matrix code had made-up letters...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh thats sweet...Ill be getting that.


----------



## JacKz5o

Thats Über pwnage


----------



## blackeagle

That is awesome!


----------



## Higgins

bump for anyone who still wants it


----------



## gonX

HAHA! Nice!!!! I saw something alike on Ubuntu and I wanted it for windows







Thanks!


----------



## Kamakazi

Yeah, I can't get this to work properly with dual monitors. But that is okay, I rarely use a screensaver anyway.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh its this again..I need it again lol..Cheers.


----------



## Zytek_Fan

I downloaded it


----------



## phildog549

Cool


----------



## gonX

I think these settings are most like the real matrix: A bit more colums would be preferred for some though.


----------



## Higgins

yeah, you cant put in too many columns, but its like the best one out there... it took me forever to find it on google... it was like on the 5th page; behind all those "freescreensavers.com" sites argh i hate those


----------



## TheEddie

anyone know of one with 0s and 1s.. just so it looks more computer related?


----------



## slickwilly

My first necro bump
This is the one I use, you can change many things in it
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kellysoftware.com/assets/images/screenshots/ss_Matrix_ks.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp&usg=__eH30aaBjXsU2BTOGl1rG5xUefwA=&h =295&w=589&sz=69&hl=en&start=20&um=1&tbnid=ExKx3sT TI6JEvM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmatrix%2Bscreensaver%26hl%3Den%26clie nt%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


My first necro bump
This is the one I use, you can change many things in it
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kellysoftware.com/assets/images/screenshots/ss_Matrix_ks.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asp&usg=__eH30aaBjXsU2BTOGl1rG5xUefwA=&h =295&w=589&sz=69&hl=en&start=20&um=1&tbnid=ExKx3sT TI6JEvM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmatrix%2Bscreensaver%26hl%3Den%26clie nt%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


I used that one for quite a while, but this one is much better and much more customizable. 
But dude.. bumping an almost 3 year old thread? Really?

Forgot about this thread, so i added the updated version i'm using.


----------



## slickwilly

Ya I know NECRO bump, I came across it via Google


----------



## Cryptedvick

Awesome! thanks








My new screen saver ... I used to search for a realistic matrix screen saver but never found one. This is the best I've seen so far. +1

edit: lol post from 2006 ... holly bump!


----------



## savagebunny

Wow, I just saw this, since it got updated. I like this one better than the gay 1's and 0's


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

lol i love old posts


----------



## Odel

Thankyou sir


----------



## Icekilla

the website is down


----------



## xguntherc

I'll bump this 4 year old thread again.

I think I want it. I saw the link in his sig, he replied to my BC2 thread.. nothing about matrix, but now I want it. lol

Do I download both links on OP


----------



## Higgins

The second attached file is the newest one that was developed before the geocities site was taken down.

v08 to be exact.

Its funny how long this thread has lasted. One of the first i started.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Lol I was searching for so long and you put it right in front of me







awesome man thanks!


----------



## chinesethunda

will this work for w7? i tried to put it in the screensavers folder but didnt work


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
will this work for w7? i tried to put it in the screensavers folder but didnt work

It goes in the windows/system32 folder. Then it should appear under screen savers in Personalization.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay thanks


----------

